# Dwa monitory - problemy konfiguracyjne.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Mam dwa monitory Samsung S19D300 (19 cali) oraz Samsung SyncMaster SA550 (27cali)

Poniżej przedstawiam wynik polecenia xrandr pokazujące rozdzielczości urządzeń i poszerzeniu o dodatkowy ekran.

```

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3286 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384

DVI-I-0 connected primary 1366x768+0+312 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 410mm x 230mm

   1366x768       59.8*+

   1280x720       60.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  

   800x600        75.0     72.2     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     59.9  

DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DVI-D-0 connected 1920x1080+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 598mm x 336mm

   1920x1080      60.0*+   59.9     50.0     60.1     60.0     50.0  

   1680x1050      60.0  

   1600x1200      60.0  

   1440x900       75.0     59.9  

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1280x800       59.8  

   1280x720       60.0     59.9     50.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  

   800x600        75.0     72.2     60.3     56.2  

   720x576        50.0  

   720x480        59.9  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     59.9  

DP-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         1  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen         0  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   Option          "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

       RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

       ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

       FontPath   "/home/numer/.fonts"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/inconsolata"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "dri"

   Load          "dbe"

      Load          "extmod"

      Load          "bitmap"

      Load          "record"

      Load          "vbe"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "speedo"

   Load       "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "BlankTime" "5"       # Zaczernienie obrazu po 5 minutach - (udawane)

   Option  "StandbyTime" "10"       # Wyłączenie obrazu po 10 minutach - (DPMS)

   Option  "SuspendTime" "20"       # Całkowite zawieszenie po 20 minutach

   Option  "OffTime" "30"          # Wyłączenie po pół godzinie

       Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option   "DontZap" "False"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Keyboard0"

   Driver         "evdev"

   Option         "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

      Option          "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"

EndSection

Section "InputClass" 

   Identifier        "Keyboard Defaults" 

      MatchIsKeyboard   "yes" 

      Option            "XkbLayout"  "pl"

     Option            "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   Option           "Name" "DELL Dell QuietKey Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse0"

   Driver         "evdev"

   Option          "Protocol" "Logitech"

   Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Mouse Defaults"

   Option       "Resolution" "1000"

   Option      "Buttons" "9"

#   Option      "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option       "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9"

   Option      "Name" "LOGITECH Corded Mouse M500"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Joystick0"

   Driver      "joystick"

   Option      "Device" "js0"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Ignore IR remote as keyboard"

   Driver      "/dev/input/event5"

   Option      "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "Card0"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Driver        "nv"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce GTX 660"

   VideoRam   204800 

   Option      "Coolbits" "1"

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option      "UseEdidDpi" "true"

      Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

   Option          "ConnectToAcpid" "0"

   Option            "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"

   Option            "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/home/numer/linux/CONFIGI/edid.bin"

   Option         "IgnoreEDID" "false"

   Option            "UseEDID" "true"

   Option            "ModeDebug" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "Card1"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Driver        "nvidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce GTX 660"

   VideoRam   204800 

   Option      "Coolbits" "1"

   Option      "DPMS"

      Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Vendorname   "Samsung"

   ModelName   "SAMSUNG SMS27A550H"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0 

   VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

   Option      "PreferredMode" "1920 x 1080"

   Option      "DPMS" "on" 

   Option      "Position" "0 0"

   EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

   Vendorname  "Samsung S19D300"

   ModelName   "SAMSUNG"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh   56.0 - 75.0

    Option      "PreferredMode" "1366 x 768"

   Option      "DPMS" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier     "Screen1"

   Device         "Card1"

   Monitor        "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth    24

   Option         "ColorRange" "Full"

   Option         "ColorSpace"   "RGB"

     Option         "NoLogo" "on"

   Option         "HWCursor" "on"

   Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option          "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DVI-I-0: 1366x768_60 +0+312, DVI-D-0: 1920x1080_60 +1366+0; DVI-I-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DVI-I-0: 1280x720 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_70 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_60 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 800x600 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 800x600_72 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 800x600_60 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 800x600_56 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 640x480 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 640x480_72 +0+0; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60 +0+0"

    Option         "SLI" "Off"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "Off"

    Option         "BaseMosaic" "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1366x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

A więc na jednej karcie graficznej jeden monitor odpalam ze sterownika nvidia, drugi z nv (i tylko tak działa, oba z nvidia nie działają).

```

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.18.1-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.1-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16409824 total,  12725396 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Jan 2015 04:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo roslin x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/media/data/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth bluez bluray bogofilter bs2b bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cryptsetup cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-optimization cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran g3dvl gdbm gif gimp git gnutls gtk gudev hddtemp hwdb iconv imagemagick imlib input ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mbox mclib mercurial minizip mms mmx mmx2 moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer multiboot multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp optimisememory optimization osdmenu pam pc pcre perl pgo plugins png ppds pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rss rt rtmp ruby samba schroedinger script session sftp slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification strong-optimization subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tk truetype udev unicode urandom usb userlocales v4l vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma x264 xanim xface xft xinerama xml xpm xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="dvb_usb_rtl28xxu" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

w /var/log/Xorg.0.log otrzymuję jedyny (EE) następujący błąd:

```

(...)

[ 20155.098] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  343.36  Mon Dec  1 15:28:39 PST 2014

[ 20155.098] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[ 20155.098] (--) using VT number 7

[ 20155.140] (EE) NV: The PCI device 0x10de11c0 ((null)) at 01@00:00:0 has a kernel module claiming it.

[ 20155.140] (EE) NV: This driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.

[ 20155.140] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[ 20155.140] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[ 20155.140] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[ 20155.140] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 20155.140]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[ 20155.140]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(...)

```

... który nic mi nie mówi, a który chciałbym rozwiązać jednak oba monitory działają bez zarzutu - na 19 mam prawidłową rozdzielczość i na 27 również. 

Dodam, że korzystam z całego xorg.conf, ponieważ przy rozbiciu na poszczególne moduły nie działa mi albo mysz, albo klawiatura.

Drugi problem to robienie zrzutów ekranu - scrot obejmuje za jednym razem dwa monitory. Jak rozdzielić na poszczególne monitory, lub jakim programem można to zrobić?

Za pomoc z góry dziękuję.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Poradziłem sobie raczej doświadczalnie  :Smile: 

Usunąłem z xorg.conf

```

   Option          "ConnectToAcpid" "0"

   Option            "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0" 

```

które było jedynie zawieruszonym starym wpisem - pozostawało bez związku na działanie xorga

a sterownik nv początkowo zastąpiłem "off" - po czym wsyskakiwał błąd wskazujący, że nie ma takiego modułu, zastąpiłem pustym ciągiem znaków i jest wszystko ok. Faktem jest, że opcja Driver musi być, w przeciwnym razie drugi monitor nie startuje.

----------

## sebas86

Mógłbyś napisać co chcesz uzyskać? Masz dwa monitory czy dwa monitory przypięte do dwóch kart graficznych? Jeśli działa opcja ze sterownikiem nvidia + nv to w czym problem? Mętny ten post.

Błąd na końcu mówi bardzo dużo – nie można załadować modułu nv (bo próbuje uzyskać dostęp do tych samych zasobów co nvidia), zamiast niego załadowano uniwersalny moduł bufora ramki (fb).

Coś za bardzo kombinujesz. Jeśli sprzęt jest ok i sterowniki nie mają jakiegoś buga to wystarczy użyć XRandr a w ustawieniach xorga zostawić jedną kartę graficzną i domyślny ekran, a nawet zdać się na automatyczną konfigurację.

Takie coś powinno załatwić sprawę:

```
xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --auto --output DVI-D-0 --auto --output DVI-I-0 --right-of DVI-D-0
```

Od dawna nie trzeba również korzystać z pełnego pliku ustawień. Możesz ustawić interesujące Cię elementy np. klawiaturę i mysz bez potrzeby zawracania sobie głowy pozostałymi elementami.

Przykładowo u siebie w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d mam dwa pliki 10-graphics.card.conf oraz 20-input.devices.conf o zawartości:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "intel"

   Driver "intel"

   Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

   #Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"

EndSection
```

 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "evdev keyboard"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection
```

I tyle styka. Dwa monitory na tym banglają bez problemu (wbudowany w lapka i zewnętrzny), dwa zewnętrzne monitory powinny również działać bez problemu chyba, że z jakiegoś powodu sprzęt nie zezwala na takie kombinacje – czasami zdarzają się rozwiązania z takimi kwiatkami (np. działa tylko wyjście VGA albo HDMI i nie można używać obu naraz).

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Już uzupełniam brakujące informacje. 

Otóż chciałem odpalić dwa monitory różnej wielkości tylko z xorg.conf pomijając konfigurację na zewnątrz programem xrandr.

Zatem mam dwa monitory podpięte do jednej karty graficznej z dwoma wyjściami - po jednym na jeden moniotor.

Na podstawie tłumaczonej podobnie informacji z Xorg.0.log którą przedstawiłeś zacząłęm szukać rozwiązania, które pozwoli mi odpalić dwa monitory z jednej karty graficznej na dwu wyjściach (GTX 660) tylko z wpisu w xorg.conf.

(Czy w takiej konfiguracji jedno fizyczne urządzenie - gtx - może działać na dwu różnych sterownikach w jedej sesji: nvidia + nv?)

Rozwiązanie mojego problemu przedstawiłem w poście wyżej. Wydaje mi się, że skoro działa na co wskazuje późniejszy log, nie zgłasza ani warnigów ani errorów to jest w porządku.

```

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:1366x768_60+0+312,DVI-D-0:1920x1080_60+1366+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:1280x720+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:1024x768+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:1024x768_70+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:1024x768_60+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:800x600+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:800x600_72+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:800x600_60+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:800x600_56+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:640x480+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:640x480_72+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DVI-I-0:640x480_60+0+0"

[    43.972] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 3286 x 1080

[    44.000] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

[    44.000] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

```

Jak napisałem wcześniej nie mogę korzystać z takiego jak polecasz ustawienia xorg.conf ponieważ w takiej sytuacji wiesza mi się bądź mysz bądź klawiatura, zależnie od portu w który podepnę urządzenie.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli chodzi o urządzenia wyjściowe – dlatego podałem przykład, też miałem problemy z urządzeniami wejściowymi, dlatego mają dedykowaną, ręcznie napisaną konfigurację, konfiguracja karty graficznej jest z czasów kiedy równolegle mocno rozwijane były dwa modele dostępu do pamięci w GPU Intela i po prostu trzeba było wymusić albo poprawnie działający albo „ten szybszy i lepszy”.  :Smile: 

Tak, jeśli chcesz mieć ustawione niezależnie dwa monitory od startu X-ów bez zdawania się na domyślne ustawienia to bardzo możliwe, że wystarczą dwa takie same wpisy dla karty graficznej + odpowiednie sekcje screen. Kiedyś tak samo rozwiązałem problem ale ze sterownikiem flgrx (czyli ATI), z tego co pamiętam wymagane było podanie bus id (były dwa osobne, drugi miał numer o jeden większy na najmniej znaczącej pozycji ale możliwe, że u Ciebie będzie trzeba podać dwa takie same aby xorg wiedział, że to ta sama karta graficzna i nie zgłaszał błędu) i można było dawać wskazówki po której stronie monitor fizycznie się znajduje. Niestety nie mogę znaleźć swojego starego configa ale z tego co pamiętam dokładny opis był w dokumentacji serwera xorg.

Warto przejrzeć i przetestować:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Multihead

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Multiple_monitors

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki za linki - tymczasem mi się nie przydadzą - sprawdzałem bez xorga na jednym monitorze mysz i klawiaturę - niestety nie działają mi tymczasem urządzenia wskazujące.

Dla keyboard.conf mam wpisy:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard-all"

   Option      "XkbOptions"  "lv3:ralt_switch_multikey"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection

```

dla mouse.conf 

```

Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier      "mouse-all"

   Driver          "evdev"

   Option          "Protocol" "Logitech"

   Option          "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

   Option          "Buttons" "8"

    Option          "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8"

    Option          "Resolution" "1000"

#   Option          "Name" "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"   

EndSection 

```

A tak na przyszłość - w jakich plikach konfiguracyjnych zapisuje się konfigurację DPMS, ładowanych modułów, uruchomienia xineramy?

Tak na marginesie to dla mnie straszna rozpierducha tak dzielić xorga kiedy kolejne sekcje odwołują się do poprzednich - z trudem to ogarniam.

Pozostawię zatem jak jest, w jednym pliku z jednym tylko wskazaniem na sterownik ekranu.

Pozostało ostatnie z pytań - xinerama nie korzysta teraz z rozdzielenia ekranu na DISPLAY 0 i 1 tylko z jednego protokołu (tak się nazywa?) i mam problem z robieniem screenów - ekran jest powiększony na dwa fizyczne monitory i tak też robi zrzuty. Czy znasz może jakiś program dzięki któremu będę mógł objąć tylko jeden z monitorów? (czy pozostaje gimp?).

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pozostało ostatnie z pytań - xinerama nie korzysta teraz z rozdzielenia ekranu na DISPLAY 0 i 1 tylko z jednego protokołu (tak się nazywa?) i mam problem z robieniem screenów - ekran jest powiększony na dwa fizyczne monitory i tak też robi zrzuty. Czy znasz może jakiś program dzięki któremu będę mógł objąć tylko jeden z monitorów? (czy pozostaje gimp?).

 

Odpowiedź tkwi w programie convert dla rozdzielczości 1366x768 oraz 1920x1080 po wcześniejszym zrzucie przez scorot:

```

convert -crop  1366x768+0+312 -quality 100 źródło.jpg cel.jpg

convert -crop  1920x1080+1366+0 -quality 100 źródło.jpg cel.jpg

```

Podpięte pod klawisz w fluxboksie spisuje się wyśmienicie.

----------

